# CADPAT Arid Shirts, Pants in the Works for CAN Tac Hel Crews



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2009)

This, from MERX (.pdf also attached).....


> .... Requirement: The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for flame resistant (FR) shirts and trousers for Tactical Helicopter Crew in Canadian Disruptive Pattern Arid Region (CADPAT ™ AR) that meet the requirements outlined in the
> Department of National Defence:
> 
> Manufacturing data for shirts TACTICAL helicopter crew, flame resistant DSSPM 2-6-87-2250 dated 2008-11-26
> ...


----------



## Loachman (1 Jun 2009)

Yahoo.

'Sbout time.

Thanks.

It was worth waking up today just for that.


----------



## Laps (2 Jun 2009)

Loach, that's gonna be so (un)sexy to see you in a tight-fitted 2 piece FS... lol

I just hope they'll be better quality than those I've seen trialed at 403 Sqn, especially the one that worn out to look like a CADPAT fleece PJ.

Cheers


----------



## Strike (2 Jun 2009)

I can't wait to see the look on the faces of the RSMs when they think we've tucked in the shirts to our combats and have not bloused our pants!   ;D


----------



## armoured recce man (2 Jun 2009)

I wounder if they plan to issued them to the crews already in theatre, or they will let them sweat like hell with their outdated kit and green mustang vest...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Jun 2009)

Hey on a bright note, at least these might be able to be "borrowed" to equip our armour soldiers with something flame resistant.

Didn't they try to create a new crewsuit like a million years ago?


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jun 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Hey on a bright note, at least these might be able to be "borrowed" to equip our armour soldiers with something flame resistant.
> 
> Didn't they try to create a new crewsuit like a million years ago?



I recall seeing one male member of the Armd corps whose girth had expanded to the point that his crewsuit looked like it had a maternity panel in front...


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jun 2009)

Twice I read the thread title as: CADPAT Arid _Skirts_, Pants in the Works

...so maybe maternity panels aren't so far out there.

But then, sometimes I'm not too bright.



I said _sometimes_!


----------



## Loachman (2 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I recall seeing one male member of the Armd corps whose girth had expanded to the point that his crewsuit looked like it had a maternity panel in front...



I recall seeing a Major so tall that they had to splice a wide band around the middle as a vertical extension - and it was a radically different shade of OG.


----------



## armoured recce man (3 Jun 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Hey on a bright note, at least these might be able to be "borrowed" to equip our armour soldiers with something flame resistant.
> 
> Didn't they try to create a new crewsuit like a million years ago?



Believe me buzz we don't want to go down that road again......it's not pretty......

by the way how's your job...?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Jun 2009)

My job?? You mean, hitting the forward button in outlook?  It's not too shabby.

I intend on heading back to the "maison mere" next year then get back overseas so I can see all those hot rotorheads in their *new* flight suits!!


----------

